# Vets that will treat skunks??



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

As you can tell from my previous post I am toying with the idea of purchasing a baby, decented skunk. I live in Aylesbury, buckinghamshire and am struggeling to find a vet that will treat a skunk if I should ever need to take it to a vet. 

Is there anyone local to me that has a pet skunk and/or knows any vets within a reasonable travelling distance that deals with exotics and in particular skunks.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

mat_worrell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As you can tell from my previous post I am toying with the idea of purchasing a baby, decented skunk.


and where are you toying with getting a descented skunk...isnt it illegal to mutilate an animal for your own benefits, pick another pet if your not happy with the naturalness of a skunk!


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for that totaly unhelpful and totaly irrelivent post to my original question!! 
Dismount soldier!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

You could try maybe calling around zoos and see what vet they use. That vet should be able and willing to treat skunks.

And yes you're not allowed to descent them anymore


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Tried these?

*Anne P McLoughlin* BVSc CertZooMed MRCVS Aston Clinton Veterinary Centre, 107 Aylesbury Road, Aston Clinton, Bucks, HP22 5AJ Tel: 01296 630600

*Steve Smith* BVetMed(Hons.) CertZooMed MRCVS Wendover Heights Veterinary Centre, 1 Tring Road, Halton, Aylesbury, Bucks , HP22 5PN Tel: 01296 623439


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

there is also a brilliant zoo vet that is in broxbourne herts and pretty much will work with any animal, have used lots of skunks with him before... descented and fully loaded and there wasnt a problem 
stu


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

mat_worrell said:


> Thanks for that totaly unhelpful and totaly irrelivent post to my original question!!
> Dismount soldier!!


your question is null and void as youy are saying you are going to buy something you cannot buy! so why would you need a vet for such an animal!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ambyglam said:


> your question is null and void as youy are saying you are going to buy something you cannot buy! so why would you need a vet for such an animal!


This shows how little you know, if I were you I'd back out of this thread quietly and humbly, as it is possible to buy de-scented skunks still in the UK, and you do not have to look very hard to find them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks for that Fixx, i do get F****D off with people on here that have no knowledge of what they are commenting on. usually 12yr olds that like to think they are all grown up!! lol.

and as you said you dont have to look very hard or far to find them, about 2 hours from my house. lol.

thanks for all your posts guys, found a vet which is only a few miles from me that deals with them. Wendover Heights.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> and where are you toying with getting a descented skunk...isnt it illegal to mutilate an animal for your own benefits, pick another pet if your not happy with the naturalness of a skunk!


One of the main UK breeders descents his (illegally :gasp. And there is also tons of imports floating about...


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

they can also still be brought over from ireland where they can still be descented... it is a quick operation and easier than a spay. ive worked with descented and fully loaded and see no real difference tbh as long as they are both handled correctly and given time to get used to a new home, i also have no problem with descenting as it isnt what i would call a life threatening operation.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

plus there would no doubt be less skunks found feral in the uk if descenting wasnt banned. i can see alot of skunks going into rescue centres in the next few years as people dont understand what a big commitment a fully loaded skunk is.
stu


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> plus there would no doubt be less skunks found feral in the uk if descenting wasnt banned. i can see alot of skunks going into rescue centres in the next few years as people dont understand what a big commitment a fully loaded skunk is.
> stu


Lets face it, a lot of people getting even de-scented Skunks don't know what a big commitment they are. And given the amount of people breeding 'just to have a go' (arghhh!!), it will only get worse. Every Tom, Dick and Harry is breeding this year!!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Fixx said:


> This shows how little you know, if I were you I'd back out of this thread quietly and humbly, as it is possible to buy de-scented skunks still in the UK, and you do not have to look very hard to find them. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


so what your saying is its ok to treat animals however we want?

So we should be encouraging people to do an illegal act on an animal just to keep us happy, how about people get a grip and either deal with an 'entire' skunk or maybe choose a different pet!

there plain and simple!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

ambyglam said:


> so what your saying is its ok to treat animals however we want?
> 
> So we should be encouraging people to do an illegal act on an animal just to keep us happy, how about people get a grip and either deal with an 'entire' skunk or maybe choose a different pet!
> 
> there plain and simple!


What they are saying is that it IS possible to obtain an animal that you previously said was not; they did not condone de-scenting a skunk, they just said that you can get a hold of one.
I agree that if you don't like the 'entire' animal then you should select a different pet, but if you can legally get a hold of one that has been altered, then you should not be slated for it.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

ambyglam said:


> your question is null and void as youy are saying you are going to buy something you cannot buy! so why would you need a vet for such an animal!


I bet you feel WELL silly now haha:iamwithstupid::roll2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

ambyglam said:


> so what your saying is its ok to treat animals however we want?
> 
> So we should be encouraging people to do an illegal act on an animal just to keep us happy, how about people get a grip and either deal with an 'entire' skunk or maybe choose a different pet!
> 
> there plain and simple!


Care to show me where I said it was ok to treat animals however we want? I merely set you straight on the availability of de-scented skunks in the UK as you seemed to be under the impression that they were not available.

Also for the record, we do keep entire skunks, 5 of them in fact, alongside 4 de-scented skunks, and since getting our first, Fred, I have been a strong proponent of entire skunks, but knowing possibly a little more than you on the nature of the 'operation' involved to de-scent I do not actually have a problem with it per se.


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

ambyglam said:


> so what your saying is its ok to treat animals however we want?
> 
> So we should be encouraging people to do an illegal act on an animal just to keep us happy, how about people get a grip and either deal with an 'entire' skunk or maybe choose a different pet!
> 
> there plain and simple!


I completely agree.
The surgery has no benefit to the animal at all and those of us who have to deal with the fallout (prolapses/infection etc) know that it isn't a risk-free procedure.
Skunks are born with scent glands. It is only to try and force them to fit into a pet mould without doing the groundwork of socialising and behavioural training that means people demand surgery to make them more acceptable. It is illegal for a reason.

Buying a descented skunk doesn't make you an innocent bystander - you support the practice of illegal mutilation and are funding breeders that practice this. Unless you have documentation to show it was done legally (i.e. for medical reasons not cosmetic) then you are open to investigation and even prosecution.
if you want a cute pet that doesn't smell and has no risk of spraying then try a cat.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

marie_k said:


> I completely agree.
> The surgery has no benefit to the animal at all and those of us who have to deal with the fallout (prolapses/infection etc) know that it isn't a risk-free procedure.
> Skunks are born with scent glands. It is only to try and force them to fit into a pet mould without doing the groundwork of socialising and behavioural training that means people demand surgery to make them more acceptable. It is illegal for a reason.
> 
> ...


Yeah a nice big Ginger Tom cat...oh yeah then get him neutered to stop him spraying :whistling2:


----------



## marie_k (Apr 21, 2006)

Fixx said:


> Yeah a nice big Ginger Tom cat...oh yeah then get him neutered to stop him spraying :whistling2:


Yes but neutering actually has a benefit to the animal - there is no stress from 'breeder frustration', fatal FIV infection risk is dramatically reduced, no risk of testicular neoplasia, no unwanted kittens that need homes, fight injuries and abscesses much less likely and less incitement to roam hence safer to let cats out. If spraying was the only reason to neuter an animal then it wouldn't be condoned.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Fire and brimstone.*

From what I gather, it is not a good idea to get a skunk descented when a little older and "ok" when a few weeks old; whilst I agree it is of no _direct_ benefit to the animal at any age I do think descenting has _indirect_ plusses. 
Surely if a descented animal is acquired as a pet it stands a greater chance of remaining so than a fully loaded/entire beastie?

Assuming the owner is aware they arent getting your average pet....cats and dogs they aint!!

_Awaits the usual RFUK flaming, fire suit at the ready, glass of water at my side...........LOL_!

Dave.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

It is funny how quickly people's opinions have changed on the de-scenting issue. A few years ago had you asked this question on these forums a lot more people would be coming down on the side of de-scenting. Personally I don't think its all that different from neutering. Less invasive too from what I've seen/heard, although no doubt now its illegal it might be being done in a more invasive manner. Yes, sometimes neutering an animal can prevent it getting certain cancers and what-not. But that makes sense, if you lopped a human male's testicles off he probably couldn't get testicular cancer either. I'm not sure he'd see it that way! :whistling2: At the end of the day I think most people's reasons for neutering and spaying are cosmetic, or because they don't want to deal with the nature of an animal, i.e. tomcats spraying in the house, having to be extra careful with bitches in season, etc. BTW I am not against neutering or spaying, because I wouldn't want to deal with an entire dog when we get one, but I think a lot of people neuter or spay for that reason, rather than health ones! Which IMO makes it not much less cosmetic than de-scenting.

*duck and cover*


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Surely if a descented animal is acquired as a pet it stands a greater chance of remaining so than a fully loaded/entire beastie?


I'm sure I can think of a much better idea to stop Skunks being passed on here and there. :whistling2:
I think it is rather naive to think that Skunks are passed on so much because they are entire. People can't afford them, get bored, get tired of the destruction, etc...


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> I'm sure I can think of a much better idea to stop Skunks being passed on here and there. :whistling2:
> I think it is rather naive to think that Skunks are passed on so much because they are entire. People can't afford them, get bored, get tired of the destruction, etc...


Yeah, have em spayed/neutered, dont have one to begin with but could say that of almost any animal.
Wasnt really being naive either-just that it reduces the possibility of an owner getting rid of the skunk, no spraying! Sure there will always be another reason.........it is just one reason less, innit? Dont think its people unable to afford (they spent a small fortune in the first place), other reasons, yes sometimes I guess....

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice looking birdies, btw!!

Dave.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Yeah, have em spayed/neutered, dont have one to begin with but could say that of almost any animal.
> Wasnt really being naive either-just that it reduces the possibility of an owner getting rid of the skunk, no spraying! Sure there will always be another reason.........it is just one reason less, innit? Dont think its people unable to afford (they spent a small fortune in the first place), other reasons, yes sometimes I guess....
> 
> Dave.


I was thinking more along the lines of stopping every body and his Dog breeding them and having breeders Vet them properly. :lol2:
I don't think there should need to be '1 reason less', if you ('you' as in 'one') don't want something that has the ability to spray, don't get a Skunk!!! Having a Skunk (or any animal for that matter, be it a Skunk, Raccoon, Dog, Cat, Hamster, Bird) is a _privilege_, not a right. 



sam gamgee said:


> Nice looking birdies, btw!!
> 
> Dave.


Thank you


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

You`re welcome......and, yes, agree it _is _a priveledge. And flippin hard work, lol!
Stay kewl, y`all.

Dave


----------

